# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Αγγέλικα [Angelika, Princess Adelaide]

## NAXOS

ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ  ΝΑΞΟΥ
IMG_0001.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο και με πολυ καλη αναλυση/λεπτομερια κυριως, ευχαριστουμε! Παρατηρω την βαρδιολα του πλοιου που ειναι σε διαφορετικο επιπεδο απο το ντεκ της γεφυρας, κατι που δεν το βλεπεις συχνα.

----------


## NAXOS

Λοιπον ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕ επειδη βλεπω οτι εκτος τα καταπληκτικα πραγματα που κανεις οχι απλα βλεπεις αλλα μελετας και τις φωτογραφιες των αλλων θα σου πω την ιστορια της παραπανω φωτογραφιας του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ γιατι νομιζω αξιζει τον κοπο.
Ειναι τραβηγμενη το 1965,την αλλη μερα απο τις εκλογες που βγηκε για πρωτη φορα το κομμα της Ενωσης Κεντρου μς πρωθυπουργο το Γεωργιο Παπανδρεου. Το Αγγελικα λοιπον ηρθε εκτακτως και για πρωτη και τελευταια φορα στη ΝΑΞΟ προερχομενο απο το Ηρακλειο για να παραλαβη τους ψηφοφορους της Ενωσης Κεντρου γεματο Κρητικους που πανηγυριζαν. Λυρες οι Κρητικοι μεσα στο πλοιο ,βιολια και λαουτα οι ναξιωτες στο προβλητα .Θυμαμαι και ενα "κοτσακι" που αρχιζαν οι κρητικοι και τελειωναν οι ναξιωτες. 
Γεια σου αρχηγε με τη μεγαλη μυτη (οι κρητικοι)
τη νικη σου την γλεντησαν ΝΑΞΟ μαζι με ΚΡΗΤΗ (οι ναξιωτες)

----------


## nautikos

Ετσι λοιπον εξηγειται η αφιξη του πλοιου στην_ Ναξο_ και η κοσμοσυρροη γυρω του! Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα η ιστορια που μας περιεγραψες και συμπληρωνει με τον καλυτερο τροπο τη παραπανω φωτο, ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## kalypso

aggelika.jpg

το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ σε ακουαρέλα Γ.Χατζηδημητρίου από ένα λεύκωμα με έργα τέχνης σύγχρονων ζωγράφων

----------


## kalypso

αγοράστηκε μεταπολεμικά το 1949 από τους αδελφούς Τυπάλδου και ανήκε αρχικά στην Canadian Pacific.ένα από τα καλύτερα ντοκουμέντα αυτού του καραβιού είναι η ελληνική ταινία "Ραντεβού στην Κέρκυρα".

----------


## navigation

Και μια φώτο του εν λόγω πλοίου και΄από εμένα! Αν και δεν ξέρω την ιστορία του και όσο και αν εψαξα δεν τα κατάφερα να την βρω ξέρω ότι ήταν ενα πλοίο θρύλος! Την φώτο μου την έδωσε ένας καπετάνιος της ακτοπλοίας μας με μέγαλο όνομα μία μέρα πριν πάρω την ¨βαπτιση¨ του...¨ναυτικού¨ και μου είπε να τα αγαπάς τα πλοία για να σε αγαπάνε και αυτα!

----------


## navigation

Ουπς....κατι ξέχασα...την φωτογραφια!!!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Άλλο ένα ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο για τα μέλη του nautilia, βίντεο από την ταινία &#171;Ραντεβού στην Κέρκυρα&#187; με πλάνα από το Αγγέλικα. Στα 6 λεπτά από το φίλμ, διακρίνονται αρκετά σκαριά από την εποχή.

Οι καλύτερες σεκάνς:

0:00-0:16 Πειραιάς. Διακρίνονται διάφορα πλοία (ξεχώρισα ένα Ιταλικό του Νομικού)
0:20 Άγνωστο ποστάλι
1:11 Στο πλωριό μπαλκόνι
4:46 Πλάνα από τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα
5:11 Μεθόρμιση στην Κέρκυρα (δείτε το αυτοκίνητο στο ντεκ)
5:41 Αποβίβαση

Καλά ταξίδια στο χρόνο...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Αχ,  τι μου κάνετε!  Αυτό το site αποτελεί κυριολεκτικά ένα απίστευτο παράθυρο στο χρόνο...Όταν το διαβείς, δεν λες με τίποτα να βγεις!  Ακόμα και στη δουλειά, όταν μπορώ, ξεκλέβω λίγο χρόνο και ... απολαμβάνω...  Συγχαρητηρία σε όλους!  Σε μας τους νεώτερους, καταφέρατε να φέρετε ένα ωραίο παρελθόν στο πιάτο! :Smile: 
Όσο για το απόσπασμα από την ταινία του 1960, τι να πω... Σκέτη μαγεία ο ασπρόμαυρος Πειραιάς, σκέτη μαγεία και ο Μιαούλης (ή αδελφάκι) να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι!!  Σκέτη μαγεία και η Κέρκυρα με το¨"Αγγέλικα", και όλα αυτά, με την έξοχη και νοσταλγική μουσική επένδυση του Μάνου Χατζηδάκη...:smile:
*Απορία*:  Το "Αγγέλικα" (Princess Adelaide) φέρεται στα σχετικά sites ως καράβι του ...1910.  Το 1960 ήταν ήδη ...πενήντα ετών!  Πώς ήταν ακόμα ενεργό, και μάλιστα σε τόσο μακρινή γραμμή Πειραιάς- Κέρκυρα, τη στίγμη που κατά πολύ νεώτερα σκαριά, όπως π.χ. ο "Μιαούλης", έκαναν τότε την ίδια γραμμή, καθοδόν για Μπρίντεζι;  :Confused:    Ξέρει κανείς κάτι;

----------


## esperos

Καπετάν  Ανδρέα  μου,  το  καράβι  αυτό  έδρασε  από  το  1947  που  ήλθε  στην  Ελλάδα  μέχρι  το  1966.  Την  εποχή  εκείνη  δεν  υπήρχε  ούτε  η  περίφημη  τριακονταπενταετία,  ούτε  τα  απαγορευτικά  λόγω  καιρού,  ούτε  και  η  υποχρέωση  τα  πλοία  να  διαθέτουν  δύο  μηχανές  και  δύο  έλικες.
Όλα  αυτά  θεσπίστηκαν  αργότερα,  οπότε  καταλαβαίνεις  και  εσύ  τι  επικρατούσε  τότε. :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Καπετάν αντρέα, δεν έζησα την εποχή του Αγγέλικα αλλά έχω ακούσει μυθικές ιστορίες από Παριανούς για ταξίδια με άλλα βαπόρια του Τυπάλδου και του Τόγια. Όπως τα λέει ο Έσπερος είναι για το &#171;τι επικρατούσε τότε&#187;. Μπορείς να αφήσεις τη φαντασία σου να οργιάσει για τις συνθήκες των θαλασσινών ταξιδίων. Κάθε πλεούμενο βαφτίζοταν αξιόπλοο και έπαιρνε δρομολόγιο σε γραμμές που σήμερα φαντάζουν απίστευτες.

Επειδή έχουμε ανοίξει το παράθυρο στο παρελθόν, ας συνεχίσουμε το ταξίδι στον χρόνο όπως λες καπετάν αντρέα, με το Αγγέλικα σε ένα ακόμα *βίντεο* από την ταινία &#171;Ζορμπάς&#187; του Κακογιάννη (1964). Πλούσια τα ελέη του κλιπ, με διαφορετικές απόψεις του Αγγέλικα (αλουέδες, πρυμνιό ντεκ, κουζίνα, μπαρ). Επίσης, τα πλάνα δείχνουν μάλλον την τρίτη θέση του Αγγέλικα που απουσίαζε από τα πλάνα της ταινίας &#171;Ραντεβού στην Κέρκυρα&#187;.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Many many thanks to all friends for this wonderful and unexceptable voyage to the past ....

We Keep searching old newspapers, magasins, books, The Annual Bulletin of O.L.P. and what ever for old pictures.
They are not original, but I think it's good to see them and share with you.

The beautiful thoughts of Henry Cashiaro for Piraeus Port remind me the famous film of Jules Dassin *"Never on Sunday"* with *Melina Mercouri.*
The music for that film was written by *Manos Hatzidakis.*

A picture of an old newspaper for all friends.
*"Aggelika"* in Piraeus Port.
Next to her is, perhaps, *"Karaiskakis". * 

Αγγέλικα.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Roi, thanks for your kind words and great picture. I love Melina Mercouri and what she stood for. The music by Hatzidakis is brilliant! Her film Never on Sunday is one of my favourite movies ever, together with Zorba the Greek by Nikos Kazantzakis. 
In his own words or rather mine...........There is nothing more beautiful in this world than sailing the blue waters of the Aegean.
Efcharisto poli.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And _Princess Adelaide_ was to travel in our waters as _Angelika_ Photograph from a 1959 book _Pacific Coastal Liners_ by Gordon Newell and John Williamson (Bonanza Books, New York, 1959).

Princess Adelaide.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Από τη ιστοσελίδα: www.ithacos.gr

Το Αγγέλικα το 1956 στο Βαθύ

ΒΑΘΥ, ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ (1956).jpg

ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΥ (1956).jpg

Και η πισίνα του  :Very Happy: 

ΣΤΗ ΠΙΣΙΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ (1956).jpg

----------


## Haddock

Σούπερ ¶ππια, πάντα τέτοια με το ψαχτήρι σου! Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και ειδικά αυτή με την πισίνα είναι ασχολίαστη.  :Smile:  Που βρισκόταν η πισίνα; Πρύμα στο sundeck;

----------


## Apostolos

Πισίνα το Αγγέλικα??? Ειναι η πρώτη φορά που το ακούω! Δείτε τις τότε κορμάρες, τα μαγιό, τις αεραγωγούς, τα ντέκ και συγκρίνεται με αυτήν εδώ...

----------


## Naias II

ααχαχααααχαχα :mrgreen:...άπαιχτος :mrgreen:

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  φίλε  Appia  1978
Θα  μου  επιτρέψεις  να  έχω  τις  αντιρρήσεις  μου  ως  προς  την  ύπαρξη  πισίνας  στο  ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ.
Η  σχετική  φωτογραφία  που  ανέβασες  δείχνει  πάνω  από  την  πισίνα  δύο  μπίγες (βίντσια)  και  από  ό,τι  ξέρουμε  το  ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ  δεν  διέθετε  τέτοια  εκτός  από  μία  και  μοναδική,  στο  πλωριό  κατάρτι,  που  την  κράτησε  ίσως  για  λίγο  και  εδώ  μετά  την  έλευση  του  από  τον  Καναδά.  Η  εικονιζόμενη  πισίνα  κατά  την  γνώμη   μου πάντα,  ανήκει  σε  άλλο  πλοίο,  πιθανώς  του  Τυπάλδου  και  φαίνεται  να  φτιάχτηκε  εκεί  που  προηγουμένως  υπήρχε  κάποιο  αμπάρι  και  μάλιστα  πρυμνιό  γι' αυτό  και  υπάρχουν  από  πάνω  οι  δύο  μπίγες. 
Το  λάθος  βέβαια  δεν  είναι  δικό  σου  αλλά  της  ιστοσελίδας  που  το  δείχνει.

----------


## a.molos

Παρατηρώντας τη φωτό σε μεγένθυση, μπορούμε να δούμε ότι το πλοίο διέρχεται τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου και οτι στις σχεδίες φαίνεται αχνά -κατά την δική μου αντίληψη- το όνομα SEMIRAMIS PIRAEUS. *Ισως* λοιπόν πρόκειται για το πλοίο αυτό.

----------


## esperos

> Παρατηρώντας τη φωτό σε μεγένθυση, μπορούμε να δούμε ότι το πλοίο διέρχεται τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου και οτι στις σχεδίες φαίνεται αχνά -κατά την δική μου αντίληψη- το όνομα SEMIRAMIS PIRAEUS. *Ισως* λοιπόν πρόκειται για το πλοίο αυτό.


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  Αντώνη!

----------


## a.molos

Ευχαριστώ δάσκαλε !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Ευχαριστώ δάσκαλε !


 
You beat me to it Antonis. Without meaning to sound boastful I immediately recognised the pool on Semiramis as the aft well deck is unmistakeable with the raised platform davits and lifeboats...........I had not noticed the lettering on the liferafts.

Best regards, Henry.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλοι μου,
έχετε βεβαίως δίκιο!!! Σφάλμα μου να μη ρίξω μια δεύτερη ματιά στην εικόνα. Mea culpa

----------


## Haddock

Ξεσκονίζοντας το κινηματογραφικό αρχείο ανακάλυψα τυχαία ένα στοιχείο ιστορικής σημασίας. Το φιλμ Φαίδρα του Ζυλ Ντασέν, στα 1962, περιέχει σκηνές από τα κεντρικά γραφεία της εταιρείας των Τυπάλδων. Η αείμνηστη Μερκούρη εμφανίζεται σε αρκετά πλάνα στο γραφείο του «εφοπλιστή» στην ταινία. Το φιλμ φυσικά είναι υπέροχο με φωτογραφία και λήψεις που τα σπάνε! Κρυφά διαμάντια για σινεφίλ. Και να τι μας αποκάλυψε ο φακός... Μοντέλο του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ...



Model of the Aggelika. This is a screenshot from the film *Phaedra* of Jules Dassin. Part of the film was shot in the central building of Typaldos.

----------


## Ellinis

Αριστούργημα, τόσο η ταινία όσο και το μοντέλο. Αναρωτιέμαι τι να απέγινε, θέλω να ελπίζω πως κοσμεί κάποιο σαλόνι

----------


## Naias II

Φοβερό μοντέλο και μάλιστα το περικλείει ολόκληρη πολυτελής βιτρίνα με σκαλιστό ξύλο. Ανεκτίμητης αξίας αν υπάρχει ακόμα!

----------


## esperos

Πιστεύω  ότι  το  συγκεκριμένο  μοντέλο  ήλθε  σαν  προίκα  από  τον  Καναδά  μαζί  με  το  πλοίο  όταν  αγοράστηκε.  
Πάντως  κάποτε  βρισκόταν  στην  'Πέτρινη' αποθήκη  στην  Ακτή  Βασιλειάδη  που  φιλοξενούσε  κάποιο  μουσείο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard of _Angelika_

Angelika.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas,

Lovely postcard of Angelika, I attach a postcard of her and also an original Typaldos photo which I obtained many years ago (see my last post on the Typaldos Lines thread) which I cannot date and also don't know which port she is anchored at.....could be any of the islands!

Thanks for all your knowledgeable information and illustrations. Your contributions are a pleasure to read and see, time and time again!

Best regards
Henry.
scan0052.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I like the last one very much Henry. very impressed with your collection

----------


## Apostolos

Fantastic ship, fantastic actors, fantastic video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_1H...eature=channel

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*"Zorba the Greek"*
A great moment for Michael Cacoyannis, Anthony Quinn, Alan Bates, Irene Papas, Greece and Crete....

The famous film based on the novel of *Nikos Kazantzakis.*

Some scenes must have been played on *"Aggelika".*

*On board "Aggelika".
*
Special dedicated to Henry Cashiaro, starce, britanis, Nicholas Peppas, paroskayak,  Esperos, A. Μώλος, Appia 1978, Apostolos, Eng, Rocinante and Καπεταν Αντρέας.

Αγγέλικα ΙΙ.jpg

Αγγέλικα.jpg

And the Captain

Ο πλοίαρχος.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

What  a superb film Roi !! I will never forget it and I never tire of seeing it again.
The shots of the Angelika are excellent.......wish I was there in those times!

Thanks for the dedication
Best Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Our Corfiot friends at http://oldkerkyraphoto.blogspot.com/2007/08/50-60.html posted on August 7, 2007 the following photo from the archives of the Kokkali brothers. *Angelika* "coming in the Corfu harbor in the mid 1960s-70s"

Angelika.jpg

One more photo of *Angelika* from the site http://oldkerkyraphoto.blogspot.com/...ax-results=100
from the Spyros Gaoutsis collection, uploaded on August 7, 2007

Angelika2.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα,

σερφάροντας ξανά στο αρχείο του περιοδικού LIFE, ανακάλυψα την παρακάτω εικόνα του Αγγέλικα. Θυμάται κανείς ποια χρονιά ήταν κόκκινο;

Copyright@LIFE Magazine

c3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> σερφάροντας ξανά στο αρχείο του περιοδικού LIFE, ανακάλυψα την παρακάτω εικόνα του Αγγέλικα. Θυμάται κανείς ποια χρονιά ήταν κόκκινο;
> 
> Copyright@LIFE Magazine
> 
> c3.jpg


φιλε Αppia 1978 η ομορφη φωτογραφια που διχνει το Αγγελικα κοκκινο ειναι επιχρωματισμενη μη λαμβανεις υποψιν το χρωμα του πλοιου  ο καλιτεχνης οτι χρωμα ηθελε εβαλε.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Marcus, great picture but what was the Angelika doing with a red livery? had never seen this before. Can you explain?
Thanks and regards Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Marcus, great picture but what was the Angelika doing with a red livery? had never seen this before. Can you explain?
> Thanks and regards Henry.


Henry

Apollon explained in Greek above that it was colored!

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. Λέω και γω, τι γίνεται ...  :Very Happy: 




> φιλε Αppia 1978 η ομορφη φωτογραφια που διχνει το Αγγελικα κοκκινο ειναι επιχρωματισμενη μη λαμβανεις υποψιν το χρωμα του πλοιου ο καλιτεχνης οτι χρωμα ηθελε εβαλε.

----------


## starce

Marko also for me is colored. See the funnel.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σίγουρα Rai,

έπρεπε να παρατηρήσω απλώς το φουγάρο! 
Βλέπεις, ξαφνιάστηκα με το κόκκινο, που δεν το είδα  :Very Happy: 




> Marko also for me is colored. See the funnel.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

It still does not explain why was the hull and funnel painted in red.

This is my question why red, was she on a charter to another company??

Thanks Henry.

----------


## Naias II

Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ βρε παιδιά. Φωτογραφία δεν είναι; Και τι έκανε ο φωτογράφος επεξεργασία και το έβαψε κόκκινο  :Confused:  :shock:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ βρε παιδιά. Φωτογραφία δεν είναι; Και τι έκανε ο φωτογράφος επεξεργασία και το έβαψε κόκκινο  :shock:


Φιλε Νaias II η αυθεντικη φωτογραφια ειναι ασπρομαυρη, ο φωτογραφος της εβαλε χρωμα, δηλαδη την επιχρωματησε, δεν ηξερε ομως οτι το Αγγελικα ηταν μαυρο και αυτος το επιχρωματισε με κοκκινο χρωμα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να γινει ειδικα τωρα που υπαρχει το PHOTOSHOP

Σας   παραδιδω  τη φωτογραφία, με σωστό χρωματισμό στο πλοίο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy: 




> Σας αποδίδω τη φωτογραφία, με σωστό χρωματισμό στο πλοίο.

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση είπα και εγώ.  :Razz:

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία από την έκδοση του ΟΛΠ. Τώρα για την χρονιά που αναγράφεται στη λεζάντα δεν παίρνω και όρκο:

Olp063.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Εξαιρετική  :Cool:

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία από την έκδοση του ΟΛΠ. Τώρα για την χρονιά που αναγράφεται στη λεζάντα δεν παίρνω και όρκο:
> 
> Olp063.jpg


εξαιρετική φωτογραφία! Στο βάθος στο Ξαβέρι φαίνεται και ένα άγνωστο λευκό ποστάλι.

Όσο για την ημερομηνία έχεις δίκιο, δεν μπορεί να είναι 1945 μιας και το Αγγέλικα ήρθε 4 χρόνια αργότερα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> εξαιρετική φωτογραφία! Στο βάθος στο Ξαβέρι φαίνεται και ένα άγνωστο λευκό ποστάλι.


Ari

If you are talking about the white one below left, I think it is two ships. _B_ looks to me like the _Delphini_ (which will place this picture to 1951). _A_ is much taller and I have no idea who she is...
??.jpgShip.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Ari
> 
> If you are talking about the white one below left, I think it is two ships. _B_ looks to me like the _Delphini_ (which will place this picture to 1951). _A_ is much taller and I have no idea who she is...
> ??.jpgShip.jpg


Perhaps  KRITI ?

----------


## Haddock

Ο κόσμος κρέμεται από τα ρέλια. Χαμός γίνεται στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα! Θα φταίει η μηχανογράφηση των Τυπάλδων :mrgreen: Τύφλα να έχει το forthcrs... :mrgreen:

----------


## Νάξος

Ιστορική αναζήτηση και γνώση, μεράκι, ακόρεστη διάθεση για επίλυση γρίφων, σφαιρικότητα θέασης. Όσο πιο βαθειά πηγαίνουμε στον χρόνο η ποιότητα των μηνυμάτων από τους φίλους καραβολάτρες αυξάνεται εκθετικά. Αυτό έχω να πω φίλοι μου και σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΠΟΙΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ.ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ.ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ Γ.ΜΑΡΗ.
Snapshot_041217_005.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Το όνομα της ταινίας δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά οι σκηνές είναι αποκαλυπτικές... Δεν είχα ξαναπροσέξει το βαρύ ξύλινο τιμόνι που είχε στο πρύμνιο ντεκ!

----------


## esperos

Έχω  την  εντύπωση  ότι  το  όνομα  του  πλοίου  στην  πλώρη,  γραμμένο  με  Λατινικούς  χαρακτήρες  είναι  ANGELICA   με  C  και  όχι  ANGELIKA  με  Κ. 
Τι  λες  Ellinis ;

----------


## gtogias

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το όνομα του πλοίου στην πλώρη, γραμμένο με Λατινικούς χαρακτήρες είναι ANGELICA με C και όχι ANGELIKA με Κ. 
> Τι λες Ellinis ;


Τουλάχιστον αυτό επιβεβαιώνει και το πρώτο post στο θέμα αυτό:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...31&postcount=1

----------


## esperos

Αυτό  το  μοντέλο  πρέπει  να  ήλθε  προίκα  με  το  καράβι  από  τον  Καναδά. Είχα  εντοπίσει,  πριν  χρόνια, την  παρουσία  του  στην  πέτρινη  αποθήκη  στην  Ακτή  Βασιλειάδη,  όπου  λειτουργούσε  κάποιο  ναυτικό  μουσείο.  ¶γνωστο  που  ''ταξιδεύει''  σήμερα.
Φωτογραφία  από  το  περιοδικό  ''Θάλασσα & Τέχνη''  Ιανουάριος-Φεβρουάριος 2001.


ANGELICA.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ρωσικη σαλατα για την ορεξη σας... Απο τις 15 Νοεμβριου 1952. Με την Αγγελικα να ειναι την Κυριακη στην Σητεια και την Τεταρτη στο Βρινδησιο!

19521115 all.jpg

*Angelika* was really important in 1952. Here, a full schedule of *Angelika* on April 18, 1952

19520418 Typaldos.jpg

----------


## john adam

Και ο πίνακας του Βελέντζα απο κάρτα του ΕΛΙΝΤ

VELENTZAS AGGELICA small.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Γενικό πλάνο από την μπροσούρα με τα δρομολόγια του 1955. Συγγνώμη για την άσχημη ποιότητα λήψης ...  :Surprised: ops:

Typaldos_4 Kopie.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Καπετάν αντρέα, δεν έζησα την εποχή του Αγγέλικα αλλά έχω ακούσει μυθικές ιστορίες από Παριανούς για ταξίδια με άλλα βαπόρια του Τυπάλδου και του Τόγια. Όπως τα λέει ο Έσπερος είναι για το «τι επικρατούσε τότε». Μπορείς να αφήσεις τη φαντασία σου να οργιάσει για τις συνθήκες των θαλασσινών ταξιδίων. Κάθε πλεούμενο βαφτίζοταν αξιόπλοο και έπαιρνε δρομολόγιο σε γραμμές που σήμερα φαντάζουν απίστευτες.
> 
> Επειδή έχουμε ανοίξει το παράθυρο στο παρελθόν, ας συνεχίσουμε το ταξίδι στον χρόνο όπως λες καπετάν αντρέα, με το Αγγέλικα σε ένα ακόμα *βίντεο* από την ταινία «Ζορμπάς» του Κακογιάννη (1964). Πλούσια τα ελέη του κλιπ, με διαφορετικές απόψεις του Αγγέλικα (αλουέδες, πρυμνιό ντεκ, κουζίνα, μπαρ). Επίσης, τα πλάνα δείχνουν μάλλον την τρίτη θέση του Αγγέλικα που απουσίαζε από τα πλάνα της ταινίας «Ραντεβού στην Κέρκυρα».


Αγαπητέ Haddock 

Λίγο καθυστερημένα βέβαια , αλλά τώρα το είδα το βίντεο με το Αγγέλικα.
Στο βίντεο λοιπόν εμφανίζεται να ταξιδεύσει ένα πλοίο με δύο ( 2 ) φουγάρα , αν διέκρινα καλά , ενώ παντού σε όλες τις φωτογραφίες το Αγγέλικα εμφανίζεται με ένα.
Μήπως για τις ανάγκες της ταινίες έχουν πάρει εξωτερικό πλάνο από άλλο πλοίο ??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καπετάν  Ανδρέα  μου,  το  καράβι  αυτό  έδρασε  από  το  1947  που  ήλθε  στην  Ελλάδα  μέχρι  το  1966.


Κατα το αρθρο της _Ελευθερ__ιας_ απο τις 11 Δεκεμβριου 1949, το πλοιο ξεκινησε τα ταξιδια του στην Ελλαδα στις 19 Δεκεμβριου 1949!

19491211 Amgelika.jpg

Angelika1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Αγγέλικα_   σαν *Princess Adelaide

*PA1.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Η σταρ του Ελληνικού κινηματογράφου στη γνώριμη θέση των Τυπαλδόπλοιων στο Brindisi (από καρτ ποστάλ).

Αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο Nicholas Peppas:

Angelica2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια. Μια απο τις καλυτερες!!!*

Γιωργο

Ετσι για να κανω μια συγκριση και μια και δεν εχω μπει σε Ελληνικο επιβατηγο σε 40 χρονια, θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω τα εξης:
1. Το 1949, η αγγελια του Τυπαλδου ελεγε οτι το *Αγγελικα* θα εκανε το ταξιδι Πειραιως−Ηρακλειου σε 11 ωρες. Ποσο κανουν τα πλοια σημερα;
2. Στην ιδια αγγελια, αναφερεται οτι το ιδιο πλοιο θα εκανε 13 ωρες απο τον Πειραια προς την Μυτιληνη (μεσω Χιου). Ποσο κανουν τα πλοια σημερα με το ιδιο δρομολογιο;

Σε ευχαριστω

Νικος

----------


## gtogias

> *Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια. Μια απο τις καλυτερες!!!*
> 
> Γιωργο
> 
> Ετσι για να κανω μια συγκριση και μια και δεν εχω μπει σε Ελληνικο επιβατηγο σε 40 χρονια, θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω τα εξης:
> 1. Το 1949, η αγγελια του Τυπαλδου ελεγε οτι το *Αγγελικα* θα εκανε το ταξιδι Πειραιως−Ηρακλειου σε 11 ωρες. Ποσο κανουν τα πλοια σημερα;
> 2. Στην ιδια αγγελια, αναφερεται οτι το ιδιο πλοιο θα εκανε 13 ωρες απο τον Πειραια προς την Μυτιληνη (μεσω Χιου). Ποσο κανουν τα πλοια σημερα με το ιδιο δρομολογιο;
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω
> ...


Δυστυχώς η απάντηση δεν είναι τόσο εύκολη. Γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι τα πλοία που δραστηριοποιούνται στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες έχουν τη δυνατότητα για γρήγορα ταξίδια, αρκετά πιο γρήγορα από αυτά της εποχής εκείνης.

Η τελική ταχύτητα όμως καθορίζεται όχι από τις δυνατότητες αλλά από τον ανταγωνισμό. 

Σήμερα μπορεί κανείς να πάει στο Ηράκλειο σε σχεδόν 6 ώρες (με το Superfast XII ή τα ημερήσια των Μινωικών) αλλά τα πιο πολλά δρομολόγια κάνουν σαφώς παραπάνω.

Για το Βόρειο Αιγαίο καλύτερα να μη πω πολλά μιας και θίγομαι από την τωρινή κατάσταση ως συχνός ταξιδιώτης στην Χίο. Έχουμε δει και ταξίδι 8 ωρών μέχρι τη Μυτιλήνη αλλά με την παντελή έλλειψη ανταγωνισμού πλέον έχουμε ανέβει μέχρι και τις 12-13 ώρες. Χάρη στις μονοπωλιακές πρακτικές (ποιος? η επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού?) ζούμε εποχές sixties. Back to the future λοιπόν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ ενδιαφερον και ισως λυπηρον. *Γιατι αρχισαν να γινονται μονοπωλια; Ποιος τα υποστηριζει;* [Ξερω οτι ρωταω σαν αφελες Αμερικανακι αλλα εχω μαθει να ζω σε χωρο συνεχους ανταγωνισμου, *σε ολα*]

Επισης, ηθελα να ξερω αν ο κοσμος ενδιαφερεται για *ταχυτητα, κοστος η ανεσεις*. Βλεπεις, προ πεντε ημερων εκανα το λαθος να ανεβασω μια φωτογραφια του *Αγιου Νεκταριου Αιγινης*. Μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχα παει μετα το 1970. Απο τοτε εχω που λαμβανω του κοσμου τα μηνυματα για το πλοιο αυτο και για ποση διαφορα κανουν 2 ευρω στην τιμη η 15 λεπτα καθυστερηση στην αφιξη στην Αιγινα!!! Λοιπον, το θελει ο κοσμος; Και παιζουν τοση διαφορα 15 λεπτα;

----------


## gtogias

Ω, ναι. Διάβασα και εγώ τα μηνύματα στο θέμα που αναφέρεις, και τελικά δε κατάλαβα που είναι το πρόβλημα.

Χωρίς να θέλω να αποδώσω τις επιθυμίες και τα γούστα αυτού που θα ονόμαζε κανείς "μέσος" χρήστης υπηρεσιών επιβατικής ναυτιλίας, δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κανείς διατεθειμένος να πληρώσει και για τα τρία (ταχύτητα, κόστος, άνεση).

Μάλλον εκάστοτε συνδυασμούς των παραπάνω θα δει κανείς.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η σταρ του Ελληνικού κινηματογράφου στη γνώριμη θέση των Τυπαλδόπλοιων στο Brindisi (από καρτ ποστάλ).
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο Nicholas Peppas:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66028


Πράγματι ωραιότατη φωτογραφία φίλε Gtogias

----------


## Hlias

Από τις ωραιότερες παρουσιάσεις πλοίων, που έχω διαβάσει μέχρι τώρα στο φόρουμ... Φοβερά τα ντοκουμέντα και τα βίντεο από τις Ελληνικές ταινίες! Ειδικά αυτό από το Ζορμπά, με τη φουρτούνα... πωπω!!!  

Για άλλη μιά φορά θα πω πόσο μου αρέσει το εσωτερικό από αυτά τα πλοία της εποχής...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ 1960: ΠΡΟ 50 ΕΤΩΝ
1/1/1960  Ελευθερια

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ
19600101.gif

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

16 Μαιου 1959

Το _Αγγελικα_ γιορταζει δεκα χρονια στην Ελλαδα

19590516 Aggelika.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να ένα βιντεάκι από ελληνικές ταινίες με το Αγγέλικα των Τυπάλδων:

http://vidds.net/v/en/ss-angelika-bo...3158414T2.html

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

To Aγγέλικα!

aggelika1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε Κωστα

Που την βρηκες αυτη; Ωριαοτατη φωτογραφια!!!  Πιο λιμανι ειναι αυτο;

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Δεν γνωρίζω δυστυχώς.  :Sad:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λοιπον θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση για τους ειδημονες ναυτικους.

Εμενα το *Αγγελικα* και το *Αιγαιον* μου φαινονταν παντα σαν ποταμοπλοια... Επισης τα εβλεπα παντα σαν ασταθη πλοια, με πολυ μεγαλο L/D.  Πια ειναι η γνωμη σας;

----------


## Haddock

> Αυτό  το  μοντέλο  πρέπει  να  ήλθε  προίκα  με  το  καράβι  από  τον  Καναδά. Είχα  εντοπίσει,  πριν  χρόνια, την  παρουσία  του  στην  πέτρινη  αποθήκη  στην  Ακτή  Βασιλειάδη,  όπου  λειτουργούσε  κάποιο  ναυτικό  μουσείο.  ¶γνωστο  που  ''ταξιδεύει''  σήμερα.


Esperos, βρήκα το δρομολόγιο του μοντέλου του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ. :mrgreen: Το μοντέλο που είχαμε θαυμάσει αρχικά στο φιλμ «Φαίδρα» και είχες παρουσιάσει σε έγχρωμη φωτογραφία, βρίσκεται στο ίδιο σημείο που το είχες δει. Το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ κοσμεί το μουσείο ναυτικής παράδοσης που είναι στην πέτρινη αποθήκη στου Βασιλειάδη. Το μουσείο έχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον και περιλαμβάνει πλούσιες συλλογές της ιστορικής ναυτιλίας.

Από την ιστοσελίδα τους αντιγράφω:




> Υπάρχουν επίσης δεκάδες μοντέλα πλοίων, όπως και τα ιστορικά: το [sic] ποντοπόρο ατμόπλοιο «Αγγέλικα» και το Ατμόπλοιο «Αναστάσιος Ποταμιάνος». Επίσης ο επισκέπτης μπορεί να δει τα σκαλιστά έπιπλα του Γραφείου της μεγάλης ναυτικής οικογένειας Αδελφών Σ. Τυπάλδου, ο οποίος ήταν και από τους ιδρυτές και ένθερμους υποστηρικτές του Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οι πολεμοι εχουν τελειωσει και οι αστοι αρχιζουν να σκεφτονται σιγα σιαγ για το που θα περασουν μερικες ξεκουραστες ημερες...  Η ημερομηνια ειναι *9 Απριλιου 1950*. Καλοκαιρι ερχεται και υπαρχει ενα καινουριο μερος να επισκεφτουμε...  η Δωδεκανησος.. Ειναι και το πρωτο πληρες ετος του πλοιου *Αγγελικα* στην Ελλαδα.... Ιδου και το ωραιο αρθρο απο το _Εμπρος

_19500409 all1.jpg
19500409 all2.jpg
19500409 all3.jpg

----------


## Μιχάλης56

> Δεν γνωρίζω δυστυχώς.


Λοιπόν το λιμάνι πρέπει να είναι του Ηρακλείου. Αναγνώρισα στην αρχή στο βάθος το κτήριο των φυλακών Αλικαρνασσού και στα δεξιά στην ακτή, την αμουδιά της "Τρυπητής" όπου στια αρχές τις δεκαετίας του '60 κάναμε ακόμη μπάνιο. Τέλος θυμήθηκα τον γερανό που βρισκόταν στην προβλήτα που πλεύριζε το Αγγέλικα μπροστά στο Λιμεναρχείο. Για να επιβεβαιώσω τισ υποψίες μου ανέτρεξα στην πολύ γνωστή καρτ-ποστάλ που απεικονίζει το Αγγέλικα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου με φόντο το φρούριο "Κούλες" και είδα και σε αυτήν τον γερανό που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία. Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Να ένα βιντεάκι από ελληνικές ταινίες με το Αγγέλικα των Τυπάλδων:
> 
> http://vidds.net/v/en/ss-angelika-bo...3158414T2.html


Εκτός λάθους μου και αν δε με ξεγελούν τα ηλικιωμένα ματάκια μου έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πλοίο που φαίνεται να ταξιδεύει στο μακρινό πλάνο (αρχή του video) δεν είναι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ καθότι αυτό φαίνεται να έχει δυο καπνοδόχους αντί μιας του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η σταρ του Ελληνικού κινηματογράφου στη γνώριμη θέση των Τυπαλδόπλοιων στο Brindisi (από καρτ ποστάλ).
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο Nicholas Peppas:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66028


Κια μια δευτερη φωτογραφια/καρτ ποσταλ του *Αγγελικα* στο λιμανι του Βρινδησιου. Αλλα δεν μου φαινεται να ιδια την ιδια ημερα! Πιθανως ουτε και στο ιδιο ταξιδι. Παντως ειναι απο τις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1950.

Αφιερωμενη στον καλο φιλο _gtogias

_Angelica.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αγαπητέ Τοξότη, ξαναείδα το βίντεο και όλα, εκτός από το πλάνο με το καράβι με δύο τσιμινιέρες, δείχνουν ότι είναι όντως το Αγγέλικα όπως λέει και ο τίτλος. Αναγνώρισα το σαλόνι με την μπουαζερί και την σκάλα που οδηγεί στο πάνω κατάστρωμα, καθώς και την γέφυρα και μέρος της υπερκατασκευής του όπως φαίνεται δεμένο στον Πειραιά. Επίσης υπάρχουν τα σωσίβια στο ανοικτό κατάστρωμα με το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ γραμμένο όπως και η σκάλα επιβίβασης. Μάλλον για τις ανάκες του γυρίσματος σε φουρτούνα επιστρατεύτηκε πλάνο άλλου πλοίου που παλεύει με τα κύματα χωρίς ο σκηνοθέτης να προσέξει τις δύο τσιμινιέρες.

----------


## esperos

> Αγαπητέ Τοξότη, ξαναείδα το βίντεο και όλα, εκτός από το πλάνο με το καράβι με δύο τσιμινιέρες, δείχνουν ότι είναι όντως το Αγγέλικα όπως λέει και ο τίτλος. Αναγνώρισα το σαλόνι με την μπουαζερί και την σκάλα που οδηγεί στο πάνω κατάστρωμα, καθώς και την γέφυρα και μέρος της υπερκατασκευής του όπως φαίνεται δεμένο στον Πειραιά. Επίσης υπάρχουν τα σωσίβια στο ανοικτό κατάστρωμα με το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ γραμμένο όπως και η σκάλα επιβίβασης. Μάλλον για τις ανάκες του γυρίσματος σε φουρτούνα επιστρατεύτηκε πλάνο άλλου πλοίου που παλεύει με τα κύματα χωρίς ο σκηνοθέτης να προσέξει τις δύο τσιμινιέρες.


...και  είναι  το  ΑΔΡΙΑΣ  της  Ηπειρωτικής;

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αγαπητέ Τοξότη, ξαναείδα το βίντεο και όλα, εκτός από το πλάνο με το καράβι με δύο τσιμινιέρες, ........
> ..................................................  ..............................................


Φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το σχόλιο ήταν μόνο για το μακρινό πλάνο (ίσως δε το διατύπωσα σωστά).
Για το υπόλοιπο δε μπορούσα να είχα άποψη μιας και δε γνώριζα πως ήταν το πλοίο στο εσωτερικό του. Απλά είδα τη διαφορά της μίας με τις δύο τσιμινιέρες.

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό παλιό τεύχος του περιοδικού Steamboat Bill και η παρακάτω εικόνα, το PRINCESS ADELAIDE υπ'ατμόν με φόντο τις καταπράσινες ακτές στο πέρασμα του Ιωάννη Φωκά... πιο γνωστό ως Juan de Fuca.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στη σημερινή επίσκεψη του nautilia.gr στο Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης στον Πειραιά, είχαμε τη χαρά να θαυμάσουμε και το 100χρονο μοντέλο του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ. Όταν αγόρασαν οι Τυπάλδοι το καράβι πήραν μαζί και το σχετικό μοντέλο που το συνόδευε. Το μοντέλο όπως έχουμε γράψει και παλιοτέρα στόλιζε τα γραφεία της εταιρείας, μέχρι που μεταφέρθηκε στο μουσείο το οποίο ίδρυσαν μαζί με την οικογένεια Ποταμιάνου και άλλους.

aggel2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα εκατονταετες μοντελο που φανερωσε σε πολλους απο εμας τα περισσοτερα μυστικα του πλοιου.Σιγουρα ηταν το εκθεμα με το περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ήταν η έκπληξη της προχτεσινής επίσκεψης όταν είδαμε το μοντέλο που είδαμε εδώ να "παίζει" στη ταινία Φαίδρα, αλλά και να δούμε από κοντά τις λεπτομέρειες του.

Ας δούμε με την ευκαιρία μερικά στοιχεία του βαποριού:
GRT (ΚΟΧ): 3.025 κόροι
NRT (ΚΚΧ): 1.783
Μήκος: 88,5 m
Πλάτος: 14,05 m
Βύθισμα: 4,6 m (μέγιστο 5,2 m)
Το κινούσε μια παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης με τέσσερις κυλίνδρους με διαδρομή εμβόλου 39" (991 mm) και διαμέτρους ο υψηλής πίεσης 27" (686 mm), ο μέσης πίεσης 42" (1.067 mm) και οι δύο κύλινδροι χαμηλής πίσεης 48,5" (1.232 mm). Τον ατμό έφτιαχναν τέσσερις λέβητες που αρχικά ήταν για κάρβουνο και μετατρράπηκαν για πετρέλαιο. Πηγή: http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdff...me=44b0855.pdf

----------


## Ellinis

Σίγουρα δεν είμαι ο πιο κατάλληλος για φωτογράφηση μοντέλων μέσα από τζάμι, και ελπίζω να έχει κάποιος κάτι καλύτερο να ανεβάσει. 
Μέχρι τότε ας δούμε κάποιες ωραίες λεπτομέρειες του πλοίου, όπως το πρυμνιό πηδάλιο και αν δεν κάνω λάθος δίπλα του είναι ένας μπούσουλας.

aggelika1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANGELIKA μια δικη μου προσπαθεια χωρις ιδιαιτερα σχεδια και φωτογραφιες.Θα ηθελα βεβαια να ανοιγαν οι πορτες της εκθεσης για να βγαλω αυτες τις φωτο που ολοι τωρα εχουν γιατι θα ηταν σιγουρα καλυτερο το αποτελεσμα.Το μοντελο αυτο το ειχα εντοπισει το 2000 στα εγκαινεια αυτης της εκθεσης.

angelica (6).JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Σίγουρα δεν είμαι ο πιο κατάλληλος για φωτογράφηση μοντέλων μέσα από τζάμι, και ελπίζω να έχει κάποιος κάτι καλύτερο να ανεβάσει. 
> Μέχρι τότε ας δούμε κάποιες ωραίες λεπτομέρειες του πλοίου, όπως το πρυμνιό πηδάλιο και αν δεν κάνω λάθος δίπλα του είναι ένας μπούσουλας.
> 
> aggelika1.jpg


Ναι μπούσουλας είναι, αφού είχε και μπούσαουλα αυτή η τιμονιέρα μπορεί να αντιστοιχούσε στην πρυμιά γέφυρα που είχαν στα μεγαλύτερα βαπόρια της εποχής. Για παράδειγμα εδώ http://books.google.com/books?id=QVY...bridge&f=false μπορούμε να δούμε πως έβλεπαν πλώρα από την πρυμιά γέφυρα του Lusitania.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ANGELIKA μια δικη μου προσπαθεια χωρις ιδιαιτερα σχεδια και φωτογραφιες.Θα ηθελα βεβαια να ανοιγαν οι πορτες της εκθεσης για να βγαλω αυτες τις φωτο που ολοι τωρα εχουν γιατι θα ηταν σιγουρα καλυτερο το αποτελεσμα.Το μοντελο αυτο το ειχα εντοπισει το 2000 στα εγκαινεια αυτης της εκθεσης.
> 
> angelica (6).JPG


 Πανεμορφο το μοντελο του Αγγελικα δια χειρος Ben Bruce!

----------


## esperos

> Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, στο shipsnostalgia _εδώ_, έχει ανέβει μια ωραιότατη φωτο του Alex Duncan με το πλοίο ως PRINCESS ALICE.


To  PRINCESS  ALICE  ήταν  το  μετέπειτα  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Merci, το μετέφερα στο σωστό θέμα. :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αγγελικα* 1952−53

Μπροσουρα στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

Angelika 1952-53.jpg

*Αγγελικα* 1951?

Aπο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

Angelika.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αυτό το ΕΛΛΑΣ-ΕΥΡΩΠΗ πολύ μου αρέσει. Τότε θεωρούσαμε την Ελλάδα Μέση Ανατολή ή επί το ορθότερον Εγγύς Ανατολή (Near East)...

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αυτό το ΕΛΛΑΣ-ΕΥΡΩΠΗ πολύ μου αρέσει. Τότε θεωρούσαμε την Ελλάδα Μέση Ανατολή ή επί το ορθότερον Εγγύς Ανατολή (Near East)...


Όχι μόνο τότε φίλε μου και τώρα ακούς πολλούς να λένε < στην Ευρώπη εκείνο , το άλλο , άμα πας στην Ευρώπη κλπ κλπ>.
Γεγονός που πολύ με νευρίαζε και με νευριάζει αν σκεφθείς ότι όλοι αυτοί <οι Ευρωπαίοι ζούσαν <πάνω στα δένδρα που λέει ο λόγος > όταν οι πρόγονοί μας ζούσαν σε σπίτια και τι σπίτια.
Μου θυμίζει λίγο την ταινία < ο Πλανήτης των πιθήκων > νομίζω λεγόταν όπου οι πίθηκοι εξελίχθηκαν.

Θέλω να γράψω και άλλα , αλλά καλύτερα να σταματήσω εδώ γιατί νομίζω ότι ήδη είμαι εκτός θέματος.

Συγγνώμη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του *Αγγελικα* του Τυπαλδου στην Κερκυρα το 1956... Αναποδη αυτης εδω




> Our Corfiot friends at http://oldkerkyraphoto.blogspot.com/2007/08/50-60.html posted on August 7, 2007 the following photo from the archives of the Kokkali brothers. *Angelika* "coming in the Corfu harbor in the mid 1960s-70s"
> 
> Angelika.jpg


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Corfu.jpg

Corfu 1956.JPG

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το "Αγγέλικα" στο Βαθύ Ιθάκης (μπορεί να χρονολογηθεί; )

ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΙΘΑΚΗΣ.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

> Nicholas,
> 
> Lovely postcard of Angelika, I attach a postcard of her and also an original Typaldos photo which I obtained many years ago (see my last post on the Typaldos Lines thread) which I cannot date and also don't know which port she is anchored at.....could be any of the islands!
> 
> Thanks for all your knowledgeable information and illustrations. Your contributions are a pleasure to read and see, time and time again!
> 
> Best regards
> Henry.
> scan0052.jpg


Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι στην Κέρκυρα (στο βάθος το βουνό του Παντοκράτορα)

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι στην Κέρκυρα (στο βάθος το βουνό του Παντοκράτορα)


George many thanks for answering my question. Kerkyra and Mount Pantokrator in the background.....can we ask for a better setting!

Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ* καταφθανει στο Ηρακλειο (1960?)

Αυτη η φωτογραφια  καθως και πολλες αλλες που ανεβαζω αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο ειναι παρμενες απο τον πρωτο Τουριστικο Οδηγο για την Ελλαδας που εκδοθηκε σε πρωτη και δευτερη εκδοση το 1962 και 1965 και του οποιου ημουν συνεργατης τοτε (1963−66).

*ANGELIKA* in Herakleion around 1960

Herakleion.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Η φωτο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ιστορική. Είμαστε στα 1947, όταν η Δωδεκάνησος προσαρτάται στην Ελλάδα. Οι πρώτοι χωροφύλακες φθάνουν στη Ρόδο. Με το Αγγέλικα... :Cool: 

aggelika rodhes.jpg


Αφιερωμένη στον Nicholas Peppas


Πηγή: Ιδιωτική συλλογή.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXfyS2LD8fA

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I thank you very much for this historic photo which is so rare it made made me reply from the hospital

Thank you all very much for your good wishes the past few days. My heart is coming back after quintuple by pass and I hope to be with soon

Thanks Capt Andreas for this wonderful photo and thanks to all who sent private messages

Nikos

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καταδρομική απόβαση  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  που έκανα στην Ιθάκη, απέδωσε καρπούς.

Ανάμεσα τους και μια καρτ ποστάλ με το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ στο Βαθύ να.. δίνει τα ρέστα του!

Αφιερωμένη στους _Appia_ και _Ιθάκη_.

angelika at ithaki.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μια καταδρομική απόβαση  που έκανα στην Ιθάκη, απέδωσε καρπούς.
> 
> Ανάμεσα τους και μια καρτ ποστάλ με το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ στο Βαθύ να.. δίνει τα ρέστα του!
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους _Appia_ και _Ιθάκη_.
> 
> angelika at ithaki.jpg


 
Όντως δίνει ρέστα η καρτ ποσταλ και μέσω αυτής το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To βαπορι εχει φουνταρει την δεξια απονερα δεν κανει, ομως η μηχανη (1) εχει ντουμανιασει τον τοπο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια καταδρομική απόβαση  που έκανα στην Ιθάκη, απέδωσε καρπούς.  Ανάμεσα τους και μια καρτ ποστάλ με το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ στο Βαθύ να.. δίνει τα ρέστα του!
> angelika at ithaki.jpg


Και ελεγα... τι μου θυμιζει.... Το *Princess Adelaide* στο Inner Sound
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/CP5.html#anchor17564

Princess Adelaide.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Μπράβο ¶ρη!




> Μια καταδρομική απόβαση  που έκανα στην Ιθάκη, απέδωσε καρπούς.
> 
> Ανάμεσα τους και μια καρτ ποστάλ με το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ στο Βαθύ να.. δίνει τα ρέστα του!
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους _Appia_ και _Ιθάκη_.
> 
> angelika at ithaki.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Ρόδος, μάλλον αρχές δεκαετίας του 1950... :Wink: 

angelicamandraki.jpg

Ιδιωτική Συλλογή:

Ακούμε τον Dean Martin του 1952 στο κλασσικό "_That's Amore"_ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69O4PXzAQ5Y

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικό το εύρημα _καπετάν Αντρέα!_ Βλέποντας τα κτίρια στα αριστερά του ντόκου αναρωτιέμαι σε ποιό σημείο του λιμανιού είχε δέσει το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Εξαιρετικό το εύρημα _καπετάν Αντρέα!_ Βλέποντας τα κτίρια στα αριστερά του ντόκου αναρωτιέμαι σε ποιό σημείο του λιμανιού είχε δέσει το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ...


Υποπτεύομαι ¶ρη ότι είναι δεμένο κάπου στην πλώρη του μεγάλου κρουαζιερόπλοιου αριστερά, και το κτίριο-αποθήκη αριστερότερα πρέπει να ήταν κτισμένο πάνω στην προεξοχή του μώλου αριστερά (στην λεγόμενη Κολώνα). Επίσης, παίζει να είναι στο λιμάνι μέσα στο Μανδράκι πλευρισμένο μπροστά στην Αγορά του Μανδρακίου με την πλώρη προς το Γ και την αποθήκη αριστερά κτισμένη πάνω στο Γ (βλ. συνημμένο αρχείο ppt).

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βλέποντας και άλλη φωτογραφία του καπετάν Αντρέα με τον Μιαούλη στη Ρόδο το 1960, πιστεύω ότι το πλοίο είναι πλευρισμένο στην θέση Β που αναφέρω παραπάνω, δηλ. μέσα στο Μανδράκι και το κτίριο με τις καμάρες δεξιά πίσω από τα κεφάλια των ορθίων είναι η αγορά, ενώ η αποθήκη με την κεκλιμένη στέγη είναι ακριβώς πάνω στο Γ.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι η δική μου σκέψη πήγε στο Μανδράκι... ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε ;-)

----------


## Ellinis

Δεκαπενταύγουστο στην Τήνο και τα καράβια έφταναν σε τακτικά και έκτακτα δρομολόγια μεταφέροντας σημαιοστολισμένα τους προσκυνητές.

Εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία, πιστεύω της δεκαετίας του ΄50, το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ έχει δέσει στο λιμάνι με το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ να βρίσκεται μπροστά του. Ο κόσμος έχει γεμίσει τα ρέλια του πλοίου για να παρακολουθήσει την πομπή που περνάει από το λιμάνι.

angelika - andros.jpg
Φωτογραφία Κ.Μεγαλοοικονόμου

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βλέποντας φωτογραφίες σαν αυτή με τον κόσμο να κρέμεται κυριολεκτικά από τα ρέλια και ούτε ένα εκατοστό του βαποριού ελεύθερο (βλ. και την πλώρη του ¶νδρος) μου φαίρνει στο νου ανάλογες φωτογραφίες από χώρες όπως οι Φιλιππίνες και διερωτάται κανείς πως δεν έγινε κανένα ναυάγιο τα χρόνια αυτά από υπερφόρτωση των καραβιών.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε TSS QAM, αν και τα καράβια της εποχής εκείνης ήταν πολύ μικρά, είχαν σχετικά καλό ταξίδεμα (για το μέγεθος τους). Κάτι η απουσία γκαράζ που κρατούσε το κέντρο βάρους χαμηλά, κάτι και το ικανό βύθισμα που είχαν αρκετά από αυτά, δεν φαίνεται να δημιουργούσε προβλήματα ευστάθειας από την υπερφόρτωση επιβατών. Εξάλλου οι επιβάτες μοιράζονταν παντού και δεν μετατοπίζονταν όπως ένα φορτίο.
Πάντως η πιο απίθανη φωτογραφία με υπερφορτωμένο ποστάλι νομίζω πως είναι αυτή εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε TSS QAM, αν και τα καράβια της εποχής εκείνης ήταν πολύ μικρά, είχαν σχετικά καλό ταξίδεμα (για το μέγεθος τους). Κάτι η απουσία γκαράζ που κρατούσε το κέντρο βάρους χαμηλά, κάτι και το ικανό βύθισμα που είχαν αρκετά από αυτά, δεν φαίνεται να δημιουργούσε προβλήματα ευστάθειας από την υπερφόρτωση επιβατών. Εξάλλου οι επιβάτες μοιράζονταν παντού και δεν μετατοπίζονταν όπως ένα φορτίο.
> Πάντως η πιο απίθανη φωτογραφία με υπερφορτωμένο ποστάλι νομίζω πως είναι αυτή εδώ.



Και εγω θα προσθετα αυτο εδω

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...536#post184536

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αυτή ακριβώς τη φωτογραφία είχα και εγώ στο νου μου ¶ρη όταν έγραφα για τα υπερφορτωμένα καράβια του παρελθόντος.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ημερολόγιο 2009 - Μήνας Γενάρης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η δευτερη φωτογραφια ειχε εμφανισθει και στο αρθρο για το *Εγνατια*.  

Εδω το _Εγνατια_ και το *Αγγελικα*, και τα δυο μαζι.... Στην αρχη το _Εγνατια_ μπαινει στο λιμανι με το *Αγγελικα* αραγμενο στον μωλο Μαργαριτα...  Στην δευτερη φωτογραφια το *Εγνατια* εχει περασει το *Αγγελικα*. Το μικρο πρασινο καφε φορτηγο μπροστα στο *Αγγελικα* ειναι ακομη εκει, οπως ειναι και το ασπρο Φιατ 500 λιγο πιο μπροστα...Μια ομαδα μαθητων εχει εμφανισθει ξαφνικα  στον δρομο

Egnatia Aggelika.jpgEgnatia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τίτλοι τέλους για το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ. Μετά από 20 σχεδόν χρόνια προσφοράς στην ακτοπλοϊα, το πλοίο θα πουληθεί για σκραπ στην Ιταλία.
Μια φήμη οτι το πλοίο θα πήγαινε στη Νότια Αφρική για να γίνει πλωτό εστιατόριο δυστυχώς δεν επαληθεύτηκε.

aggelika.jpg
Από τα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" του 1966

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η δρομολογησις του *ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ* θα ειναι σταθμος προοδου...  11 Δεκεμβριου 1949

19491211 Aggelica.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανιες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου *Αγγελικα* που βρηκα προσφατα εδω http://www.travelserver.net/travelpa...c&f=3&t=004223
Στην τριτη και το *Αγιος Γερασιμος*


Angelica2.jpg

Angelica3.jpg

Angelica Agios Gerasimos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Οι δυο πρώτες τουλάχιστον δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιες μιας και κοσμούν αρκετά από τα μαγαζάκια με τα σουβενίρ που υπάρχουν στο Βαθύ. Εκεί είχα βρει και τη δεύτερη που είχα ανεβάσει εδώ.

Η τρίτη με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ είναι από την περίοδο 1960-66 όταν τα δυο πλοία συνυπήρξαν στην ακτοπλοϊα. Η αντίθεση ανάμεσα στο κλασσικό ποσταλίσιο σκαρί του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ και το μοντέρνο σχέδιο που προέκυψε από τη μετασκευή του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ είναι εντυπωσιακή. Η εξέλιξη που ερχόταν με την εμφάνιση των πρώτων κλειστών οχηματαγωγών θα έστελνε το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ και τα όμοια του στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Οι δυο πρώτες τουλάχιστον δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιες μιας και κοσμούν αρκετά από τα μαγαζάκια με τα σουβενίρ που υπάρχουν στο Βαθύ. Εκεί είχα βρει και τη δεύτερη που είχα ανεβάσει εδώ.
> 
> Η τρίτη με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ είναι από την περίοδο 1960-66 όταν τα δυο πλοία συνυπήρξαν στην ακτοπλοϊα. Η αντίθεση ανάμεσα στο κλασσικό ποσταλίσιο σκαρί του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ και το μοντέρνο σχέδιο που προέκυψε από τη μετασκευή του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ είναι εντυπωσιακή. Η εξέλιξη που ερχόταν με την εμφάνιση των πρώτων κλειστών οχηματαγωγών θα έστελνε το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ και τα όμοια του στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας.


Ενδιαφερον. Μη εχοντας επισκεφθει ποτε την Ιθακη δεν ειχα την τυχη να τις δω.

Παντως η διαφορα των δυο πλοιων ειναι τοσο μεγαλη...  Δειχνουν ποσο αλλαξε η ακτοπλοια μας μεσα σε 15 χρονια  (1949 με 1965)

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Καταχώρηση στην εφημερίδα ''Μεσόγειος,'' της 13/5/1955

Αγγέλικα.jpg

----------


## gimbozo

Στο youtube στη σελίδα http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/w45ticortr0&autoplay=1 υπάρχει η τανία΄Φρενίτις΄. Η τανία είναι άθλια, κυρίως λόγω του ντουμπλαρίσματος στις φωνές των ηθοποιών, αλλά στα λεπτά 00.17 και αργότερα 00.38 εμφανίζεται το Αγγέλικα για αρκετή ώρα παροπλισμενο κάπου στον Πειραιά σε νυχτερινή και αργότερα σε ημερήσια λήψη. Οι γνώστες του πλοίου ίσως μπορέσουν να διακρίνουν αρκετές λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο youtube στη σελίδα http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/w45ticortr0&autoplay=1 υπάρχει η τανία΄Φρενίτις΄. Η τανία είναι άθλια, κυρίως λόγω του ντουμπλαρίσματος στις φωνές των ηθοποιών, αλλά στα λεπτά 00.17 και αργότερα 00.38 εμφανίζεται το Αγγέλικα για αρκετή ώρα παροπλισμενο κάπου στον Πειραιά σε νυχτερινή και αργότερα σε ημερήσια λήψη. Οι γνώστες του πλοίου ίσως μπορέσουν να διακρίνουν αρκετές λεπτομέρειες.


Αγνωστη ταινια και διαφορετικες σκηνες. Πρωτη φορα βλεπω το *Αγγελικα* τοσο κοντα σε ταινια η φωτογραφιες. Ιδιαιτερα στα 17:34 με 18:03.
0.jpg

Ενα αλλο πραγμα με ενδιαφερει τωρα. Ποιο ειναι το πλοιο δεξια του *Αγγελικα* στο 40:03;  
1.jpg

Σε προηγουμενη σκηνη στα 17:24 διαβαζω ΑΝΑ. 
2.jpg

Το αναγνωριζει κανεις;

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Νικο  Το Ελλας του Διαπουλη σαν    Ανδρος ΙΙ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικο  Το Ελλας του Διαπουλη σαν    Ανδρος ΙΙ


Eυχαριστω. Φυσικα μοιαζει σαν μεγαλο κοττερο!

----------


## Ellinis

πολύ ωραίο το εύρημα φίλε gimbozo!
ανταποδίδω με μια φωτογραφία του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ από το 1963. Την είχα ξανάνεβάσει αλλά χάθηκε στο διάστημα που το φόρουμ είχε βλάβη.

aggelika 1963.jpg
πηγή: flickr.com

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη εικονα!!! με αρωμα και χρωμα μιας αλλης εποχης...!!!_

----------


## τοξοτης

> πολύ ωραίο το εύρημα φίλε gimbozo!
> ανταποδίδω με μια φωτογραφία του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ από το 1963. Την είχα ξανάνεβάσει αλλά χάθηκε στο διάστημα που το φόρουμ είχε βλάβη.
> 
> aggelika 1963.jpg
> πηγή: flickr.com


Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία , όχι μόνο για το πλοίο αλλά για όλο το σύνολο. Μπράβο τόσο στο φωτογράφο που την τράβηξε όσο και στον Ellinis που την παρουσίασε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ομορφες σκηνες απο το κινηματογραφικο εργο του Ντιμη Δαδηρα (1963) "Σκάνδαλα στο Νησί του Έρωτα" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-frXBcKet0A) με την γυναικα του Γκιζελα Νταλη, Ελενη Χαλκουση, Κλειω Σκουλουδη και Μπετυ Μοσχονα, και τους Λευτερη Βουρνα, Διονυση Παπαγιαννοπουλο, Λυκουργο Καλλεργη, Φραγκισκο Μανελλη, Γιαννη Μαλλουχο.

Το εργο φαινεται να εχει γυρισθει στο πλοιο_ Αγγελικα_ και στην Κερκυρα. Θαυμαστε πλανα απο το *Αγγελικα*.

234567.jpg
Ποιο ειναι το πλοιο στο Νο 5;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ομορφες σκηνες απο το κινηματογραφικο εργο του Ντιμη Δαδηρα (1963) "Σκάνδαλα στο Νησί του Έρωτα" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-frXBcKet0A) με την γυναικα του Γκιζελα Νταλη, Ελενη Χαλκουση, Κλειω Σκουλουδη και Μπετυ Μοσχονα, και τους Λευτερη Βουρνα, Διονυση Παπαγιαννοπουλο, Λυκουργο Καλλεργη, Φραγκισκο Μανελλη, Γιαννη Μαλλουχο.
> 
> Το εργο φαινεται να εχει γυρισθει στο πλοιο_ Αγγελικα_ και στην Κερκυρα. Θαυμαστε πλανα απο το *Αγγελικα*.
> 
> 234567.jpg
> Ποιο ειναι το πλοιο στο Νο 5;


Είναι το Ήπειρος Νικόλα της "Νέας Ηπειρωτικής Ατμοπλοϊας".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι το Ήπειρος Νικόλα της "Νέας Ηπειρωτικής Ατμοπλοϊας".


Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην ιστοσελιδα http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...id=576&lang=el βρισκουμε κατι παλιες φωτογραφιες της Τηνου http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...id=576&lang=el  Αναμεσα τους και αυτη με το *Αγγελικα*.

Αγγελικα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ταινία "Η Αγνή του λιμανιού" καθώς το σκάφος φεύγει από τον Πειραιά φαίνεται πίσω του και ένα από τα αδελφά ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ή ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ:

aggelika or aegaeon.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στην ταινία "Η Αγνή του λιμανιού" καθώς το σκάφος φεύγει από τον Πειραιά φαίνεται πίσω του και ένα από τα αδελφά ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ή ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ:
> 
> aggelika or aegaeon.jpg


Λογικά ¶ρη πρέπει να είναι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ καθώς το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ πέρασε όλη του σχεδόν την ζωή στην Ελλάδα με λευκή φορεσιά.

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Το* ''Αγγελικα''* στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το* 1959

*1959.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το* ''Αγγελικα''* στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το* 1959
> 
> *1959.jpg


Και πισω το *Κολοκοτρωνης*

16 Μαιου 1959
19590516 Aggelika.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> To Aγγέλικα!
> 
> aggelika1.jpg





> Λοιπόν το λιμάνι πρέπει να είναι του Ηρακλείου. Αναγνώρισα στην αρχή στο βάθος το κτήριο των φυλακών Αλικαρνασσού και στα δεξιά στην ακτή, την αμουδιά της "Τρυπητής" όπου στια αρχές τις δεκαετίας του '60 κάναμε ακόμη μπάνιο. Τέλος θυμήθηκα τον γερανό που βρισκόταν στην προβλήτα που πλεύριζε το Αγγέλικα μπροστά στο Λιμεναρχείο. Για να επιβεβαιώσω τισ υποψίες μου ανέτρεξα στην πολύ γνωστή καρτ-ποστάλ που απεικονίζει το Αγγέλικα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου με φόντο το φρούριο "Κούλες" και είδα και σε αυτήν τον γερανό που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία. Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι δεν κάνω λάθος.


Φίλε Βαρκαλάς, η φωτογραφία σου έρχεται να επιβεβαιώσει τις παραπάνω σκέψεις που είχε κάνει ο Μιχαλάκης56 για το που ήταν το πλοίο στη φωτογραφία του Κώστα Θωκταρίδη. Ο γερανός στη γονία του λιμανιού που φαίνεται και στη δική σου φωτογραφία ήταν το "κλειδί της υπόθεσης".

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

> Φίλε Βαρκαλάς, η φωτογραφία σου έρχεται να επιβεβαιώσει τις παραπάνω σκέψεις που είχε κάνει ο Μιχαλάκης56 για το που ήταν το πλοίο στη φωτογραφία του Κώστα Θωκταρίδη. Ο γερανός στη γονία του λιμανιού που φαίνεται και στη δική σου φωτογραφία ήταν το "κλειδί της υπόθεσης".


Οι παρατηρήσεις του *''Μιχαλάκη 56''* είναι σωστές...

Κατεδάφιση του μι&#95.jpg
Ο γερανός είχε στηθεί στο σημείο αυτό, κατα τα εγκληματικά έργα κατεδάφισης του μικρού *Κούλε,* και την κατασκευή της προβλήτας που αργότερα έδενε το *''Αγγέλικα.''*

Να συμπληρώσω και το κρηπίδωμα που διακρίνεται πίσω απο το* ''Αγγέλικα''* στη φωτογραφία του *Θωκταρίδη* και έκλεινε το λιμάνι απο ανατολικά.
Αργότερα, γύρω στο *1965,* με την επέκταση του βόρειου λιμενοβραχίονα προς ανατολικά, το κρηπίδωμα αυτό χαλάστηκε στη βορειότερη πλευρά του, ενώ το υπόλοιπο μετατράπηκε στην ανατολικότερη προβλήτα *(Νο3)*του λιμανιού. 

Έργα διαμόρφωσης &#96.jpg
Έργα διαμόρφωσης του λιμανιού κατα το *1965.*
Διακρίνεται το παλαιότερο κρηπίδωμα που έκλεινε το λιμάνι απο ανατολικά

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ με την πρυμνιά καπνοδόχο ( των μαγειρίων άραγε; ) να καπνίζει έντονα.

angel.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

To AΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ καταπλέει στα ήρεμα νερά της Ιθάκης προσφέροντας ένα ωραίο θέαμα.
angalicaphoto.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία, να αναφέρω και οτι το πλοίο που ψάχναμε στα παρακάτω ποστ πριν 4  :Uncomfortableness:  χρόνια τελικά ήταν το ΦΡΥΝΗ. Σχετικά εδώ.




> εξαιρετική φωτογραφία! Στο βάθος στο Ξαβέρι φαίνεται και ένα άγνωστο λευκό ποστάλι.
> 
> Όσο για την ημερομηνία έχεις δίκιο, δεν μπορεί να είναι 1945 μιας και το Αγγέλικα ήρθε 4 χρόνια αργότερα.





> Ari
> 
> If you are talking about the white one below left, I think it is two ships. _B_ looks to me like the _Delphini_ (which will place this picture to 1951). _A_ is much taller and I have no idea who she is...
> ??.jpgShip.jpg





> Perhaps  KRITI ?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του *Αγγελικα* του Τυπαλδου στην Κερκυρα  www.delcampe.net

Kerkyra.jpg

*Αγγελικα* του Τυπαλδου  20 Αυγουστου 1951, _Εθνικος Κηρυξ_

19510820 Aggelica Ethn Khryx.jpg

*Αγγελικα* του Τυπαλδου  4 Νοεμβριου 1962, _Πελοποννησος_ Πατρων

19621104 Angelica.jpg

----------


## johny1940

> Φωτογραφια του *Αγγελικα* του Τυπαλδου στην Κερκυρα  www.delcampe.net
> 
> Kerkyra.jpg


Δεμένο στο λιμάνι είναι το Ἀτρεύς της Ηπειρωτικής

----------


## george_kerkyra

Συνοπτικά,20122014_ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ.pdf η ιστορία του "Αγγέλικα" με ότι στοιχεία είναι σημοσιευμένα στο nautilia και κάποιες άλλες πηγές.
Δημοσιεύτηκε στις 20-12-2014 στην κερκυραϊκή εφημερίδα "Καθημερινή Ενημέρωση" και τελικό τίτλο "Γιατί άργησες; Με το Αγγέλικα ήλθες;"

Η αγγελία προέρχεται από τον "Εμπορικό Οδηγό Κέρκυρας" του 19571957_ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΣ_ΟΔΗΓΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Διαφημιστική καταχώρηση από επίσκεψη στο *''Αγγέλικα,''* του Ναυτικού Γυμνάσιου Κρήτης, το 1961.
Εφημ. ''Ελεύθερος Τύπος'' (30/06/1961)

Ελεύθερος Τύπος 30 6 1961.png

----------


## Ellinis

Tρεις πόζες του πλοίου όταν ταξίδευε στον Καναδά με το όνομα της μητέρας της Queen Mary

princess adelaide - cofvancouver archives.jpg princess adelaide.jpg princess adelaide - vancouver archives.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφες και σπανιες φωτο απο ενα βαπορι που κατα την γνωμη μου παλευε να αποδειξει οτι ηταν <θαλασσοβαπορο> τουλαχιστον οπτικα

----------


## Ellinis

Μια άφιξη του όμορφου ποσταλιού στην Ιθάκη. Η πηγή αναγράφεται στη φωτογραφία.

angelica.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Μια άφιξη του όμορφου ποσταλιού στην Ιθάκη. Η πηγή αναγράφεται στη φωτογραφία.
> 
> angelica.jpg




Ωραία και καθαρή φωτό.  Με αυτό το βαπόρι δεν ξέρω πόσο άνετα θα ταξίδευα μεσοπέλαγα.  Εξωτερικά, ειδικά από το πλάι, μου  θυμίζει κάτι ποταμόπλοια στο Μισσισιπή του προπερασμένου αιώνα, όπως τα βλέπουμε σε κάτι ταινίες.... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραία και καθαρή φωτό.  Με αυτό το βαπόρι δεν ξέρω πόσο άνετα θα ταξίδευα μεσοπέλαγα.  Εξωτερικά, ειδικά από το πλάι, μου  θυμίζει κάτι ποταμόπλοια στο Μισσισιπή του προπερασμένου αιώνα, όπως τα βλέπουμε σε κάτι ταινίες....


Κ όμως αυτό κ το αδελφό του όργωναν Αιγαίο κ Ιόνιο.
Η Canadian Pacific έτσι τα έκανε τότε.Άλλωστε εκει στο Βανκούβερ σε προστατευμένα νερά ταξίδευε.

Αναρρωτιέμαι τι έχει απογίνει ένα λεπτομερές,μεγάλο ομοίωμά του το οποίο υπήρχε στη λεγόμενη πέτρινη αποθήκη του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αναρρωτιέμαι τι έχει απογίνει ένα λεπτομερές,μεγάλο ομοίωμά του το οποίο υπήρχε στη λεγόμενη πέτρινη αποθήκη του ΟΛΠ.


Έχει μεταφερθεί μαζί με το υπόλοιπο Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης στη νέα έδρα του στο Πέραμα. Οι Τυπάλδοι ήταν από τους ιδρυτές του συγκεκριμένου μουσείου κα προφανώς συνεισφέραν το μοντέλο, όπως και σκαλιστά έπιπλα του γραφείου τους κλπ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φωτογραφια του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ δημοσιευμενη στο περιοδικο ΑΡΓΩ τευχος 490 Σεπτεμβριος-Οκτωβριος 2008

_ARGO  SEPTEMPER-OCTOBER 2008.jpg

----------

